# New babies



## littlemozzy1987 (Jan 17, 2016)

So far 2/6 have hatched, both are stunning! The newest baby hatched last night and has nearly absorbed the small sac already!


----------



## JourneyN15 (Jan 17, 2016)

They're beautiful!! Congrats! More pics of the rest when the arrive.


----------



## Carol S (Jan 17, 2016)

How exciting. Beautiful hatchlings.


----------



## Jodie (Jan 17, 2016)

So tiny n perfect. Congrats!


----------



## littlemozzy1987 (Jan 24, 2016)

And another one


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 24, 2016)

They are absolutely beautiful!
Congratulations!


----------



## wellington (Jan 24, 2016)

Congrats. They look great.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Jan 24, 2016)

Oh My God, I want one! They are so tiny and cute. Congratulations .


----------



## hingeback (Jan 24, 2016)

They are adorable, congrats!


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 26, 2016)

Very beautiful!


----------



## JourneyN15 (Jan 26, 2016)

I love their patterns and color! Beautiful!!


----------



## littlemozzy1987 (Jan 28, 2016)

Another pipped this morning


----------



## littlemozzy1987 (Jan 28, 2016)

A better pic


----------



## littlemozzy1987 (Jan 28, 2016)

littlemozzy1987 said:


> A better pic




?


----------



## littlemozzy1987 (Jan 31, 2016)

Here she is and another is nearly out


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 31, 2016)

All adorable!


----------



## JourneyN15 (Feb 1, 2016)

They're soo cute!!


----------



## littlemozzy1987 (Feb 3, 2016)

All hatched now with a survival rate of 5/6. Absolutely beautiful all of them. Number 5 has an extra scute ☺


----------



## spud's_mum (Feb 3, 2016)

littlemozzy1987 said:


> All hatched now with a survival rate of 5/6. Absolutely beautiful all of them. Number 5 has an extra scute ☺


Sooo beautiful


----------



## JourneyN15 (Feb 3, 2016)

Awww Welcome to the world!


----------



## ColleenT (Feb 14, 2016)

They are all gorgeous!! If only they stayed that small, i could have a bunch!!


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Feb 14, 2016)

Extra scoot, that would be the one I want. He is different! I like oddballs and such.


----------

